# Moboot 0.3.4 Released (Adds Touchpad 4G Support)



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

moboot 0.3.4 has been released

This release adds support for the Touchpad 4G
(users without a 4G model probably won't notice any changes).

Download from http://code.google.c.../downloads/list

Use ACMEInstaller to install (will not install with ClockworkMod).

NOTE: The next release of moboot will include an update zip file installable with ClockworkMod.


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

Congrats! on your new "Developer" tittle. You very well deserve it man (or may be I'll call you "moboot man") LOL. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

Sweet. Thanks


----------



## tusman (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you...


----------



## wish4g (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Toly (Jul 28, 2011)

Flash with clockwork mod recovery?


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

tolymatev said:


> Flash with clockwork mod recovery?


No, use ACMEInstaller to install. Next version will be installable with ClockworkMod.

(original post edited)


----------



## JohanX (Oct 7, 2011)

So only folks with 4G touchpads need to install this? Or do wifi only touchpads gain any benefits?

Sent from my CM7 HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

JohanX said:


> So only folks with 4G touchpads need to install this? Or do wifi only touchpads gain any benefits?
> 
> Sent from my CM7 HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


there are 4g Touchpads?


----------



## teqnotic (Aug 23, 2011)

piiman said:


> there are 4g Touchpads?


good question
is this a MoBoot for all touchpad users?


----------



## pkiyengar (Oct 22, 2011)

does it have any other enhancements or just the ability to support 4G (which wont come in near future)? is it worth upgrading to this version? Thanks.


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

JohanX said:


> So only folks with 4G touchpads need to install this? Or do wifi only touchpads gain any benefits?


Those without a Touchpad 4G probably won't notice a difference.

(original post edited)


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

There's no benefit to update a wifi-only TP.


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

piiman said:


> does it have any other enhancements or just the ability to support 4G (which wont come in near future)? is it worth upgrading to this version? Thanks.


Yes there are obviously 3G and 4G touchpads. They are rather rare though and seem to mostly be in Cali. Yes it is a moboot for all users. No you won't notice any changes if you have a regular touchpad, which I would be willing to be you have.


----------

